# Catalyst Control Center - can't install/uninstall.



## Kurgan (Jun 30, 2004)

I bought a ATI X800XL AIW card to replace my 9800pro. So last night I go to update my drivers and software - I run the ATI uninstaller and go to control panel to make sure it worked. However it shows my Catalyst Control Center is still installed. I try to manual unstall it and get a error messages saying I have an incomplete install and the install needs to finish before I can delete the program. I go back and see if I can run CCC but the ATI uninstaller has killed it :sigh: 

No big deal I try to re-install CCC but this time is crashes on the install and creates a second smaller (2.5mb vs. 50+mb of the original) entry in my controll panel. So now I have two corrupt Catalyst Control Center entries in my Control Panel add/remove programs list both of which won't uninstall or work. :upset: However the ATI 6.5 drivers seem to work fine and I haven't had any problems with limited gaming and running programs like ATI Tool.

I have done everything I can think of - booted into safe mode and used Drive Cleaner/Cab Cleaner. I have run the ATI uninstaller and reinstalled the drivers many times (Drivers seem to work fine). But for some reason the CCC is [email protected]#%$ :4-dontkno 

If anyone knows of a way to force CCC to uninstall or at least how to clean it from my HD so I can get a new clean install of the program I would greatly appreciate it!!


----------



## Kurgan (Jun 30, 2004)

Does anyone think a program like "Registry Mechanic 5.2" would help me? I wondering if I am getting a reg conflict because of a faulty install/uninstall.


----------

